# Driver Poll: Does the 20% rate cut lead to more riders, increased earnings?



## DukeOfDallas (Jan 18, 2015)

The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings. 
Is this your experience?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

What is meant by EARNINGS? Gross income will increase. So will expenses and miles driven increase. PROFIT will decrease and in some cases become a LO$$. Pay statement might be bigger, but it's an illusion. 

I say: I'm taking a loss on each mile driven.
Uber says: Just drive more miles.


----------



## DukeOfDallas (Jan 18, 2015)

Does it decrease your idle time?


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I stopped taking regular x rides and only do x on surges. Luckily I can do x or xl. I've actually made more money working less because it seems to be surging all the time. The few times I tried x was a joke , would never do at these rates. Thank you surges!!!!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

For me it means "more hours" and "more mile" and "more running costs/expenses" to get "more trips" to make less then before the Rate Reduction.

So to answer your questions - I would have to choose both of the first two.

Yes, my idle time has most likely decreased after each rate reduction. But this is bad in my case since I'm now driving more to make the same or less. If Rates remained constant and Uber did promotions that got my Idle Time Lower / Per Trip Net Earnings Higher / Per Mile Net Earnings Higher, then Idle Time, for me, might have a positive meaning. But ney, it does not in Ubermetrics.

In summary, to make the same Net Earnings before and after Rate Reductions:
- My required paid miles go up (Bad)
- My incurred dead miles go up (Worse)


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I noticed I'm getting pings from neighborhoods I normally wouldn't even drive through before. Lots of people signing up to use $30 credit given to all new riders (all 5*) around here. I think as soon as that credit is used up that's the last time those riders will use the service. I had the day off from my regular job soI went out this morning to see what it's like in the morning rush. Got a whole lot of $5 - $6 rides. (6 in 90 minutes) With what I get after ubers cut it wasn't worth staying out. Turned it off and went home.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

DukeOfDallas said:


> Does it decrease your idle time?


If one trip isn't worth the effort anymore, why would I want more trips?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Pax have no idea what the rates are.

2 in 3,000 have mentioned the rate per mile. It's so rare that it is brought up I can remember both times.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Most long time PAX I pickup are say Uber is going down hill fast. New drivers can't communicate, cant use GPS and don't drive well. They long for the old days and don't give a rat shit about the price cut.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I did lyft over the weekend for the bonus. A pax thanked me for no blasting rap music and driving like a maniac.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Last week I had a group of girls tell me I was the best uber driver they ever had. One of the reasons was I spoke english. im hearing more complaints lately and seeing more drivers which remind me of taxi drivers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Last week I had a group of girls tell me I was the best uber driver they ever had. One of the reasons was I spoke english. im hearing more complaints lately and seeing more drivers which remind me of taxi drivers.


^^^
Aye, Carrumba!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Most long time PAX I pickup are say Uber is going down hill fast. New drivers can't communicate, cant use GPS and don't drive well. They long for the old days and don't give a rat shit about the price cut.


^^^
Doesn't GPS stand for 'Gone Past the Street'?


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Aye, Carrumba!


the drivers are ex cab drivers who lost their cab licenses we just have to get used to it


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DukeOfDallas said:


> Does it decrease your idle time?


No. Uber was already nearly nonstop pings in my market. It did exactly nothing to change the dead time or the dead miles by reducing the rate. Any new business was absorbed by new uninformed drivers coming in to take up the cheap fare pax.

The bottom line for UberX is this. At $1.40 per paid mile it's a zero profit arrangement no matter how many paid miles a driver drives.

Some may claim fewer dead miles, but anyone who has driven for any length of time will sooner or later find out that a 1 paid mile to 1 unpaid mile ratio is very typical.

So the math works out as follows:

$1.40 X .8 (the drivers portion after Uber's 20% cut) = $1.12 per paid mile DIVIDED by the number of total miles. If the ratio is 1/1 paid to unpaid that $1.12 is cut in HALF to 56 cents a mile, which is LESS than the std. IRS cost deduction for miles.

MEANING

There is ZERO profit or wage earned.

All other factors such as the base fare and the per minute rate are so minimal to the numbers they almost don't matter. It's not uncommon for the actual paid minute rate to be 1/3 of the total time spent available for driving and on a 20 ride day the base rate may be $20 and some change to driver once the SRF cost is subtracted from the equations.

So do the math at less than $1.40 per paid mile and every driver is in fact LOSING MONEY to drive UberX as far as what will show on their TAX FORM.

It's a no win deal for the drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DukeOfDallas said:


> The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings.
> Is this your experience?


Just after the last X rate cut I got stuck at the airport with no Lyft pings, so just to get gas money out of a trip back to busy zone I took an X fare. Sure as shit it ended up NOT back to the busy zone and put me way the **** out in the middle of nowhere land. So, just for kicks, again just trying to get gas money back after being put out of my way by 50+ miles from where I wanted to be, I slow pinged and pecked my way back with UberX til I got back to payzone. My total miles pay was a complete horseshit 60 some cents a mile when all the dust settled with dead miles to pickup factored in. What a ****ing losing proposition that was. I was barely hitting a buck a mile prior to the last cuts. Now it's just totally out of the question to even consider driving X no matter how busy it might be.

The net to driver per total mile figure is beyond pathetic. There is no way to make a penny out of it.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Pax have no idea what the rates are.
> 
> 2 in 3,000 have mentioned the rate per mile. It's so rare that it is brought up I can remember both times.


They may not know the rate per mile, but a large portion know what it should cost to get from A to B. I've had SEVERAL tell me, "Wow, it used to be about twice as much to get from my apartment to Bar HepC!"


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I made 19/hr last week over 49 trips compared to two weeks ago (16/hr over 33 trips), according to my statement. I worked the same number of hours (25 hrs), but here's the kicker, I actually made slightly less overall net, which doesn't make sense at all!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I made 19/hr last week over 49 trips compared to two weeks ago (16/hr over 33 trips), according to my statement. I worked the same number of hours (25 hrs), but here's the kicker, I actually made slightly less overall net, which doesn't make sense at all!


As drivers quit, the pickup distance increases, which increases your costs, which decreases your profit even with increased revenue.

If Uber actually gave a shit about driver profit, they wouldn't send pings 10+ minutes away. The 10+ minute pings are really like playing a slot machine... every now and then you might get a cushy airport run, but overall you'll experience so many non-profitable trips that the overall average makes it nothing more than a waste of time to the driver. Uber however still gets the same revenue as it would if it was 0.1 miles from you. Uber experiences ZERO loss when the driver wastes dead miles and/or time. So they have no reason to stop sending them to drivers.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> No. Uber was already nearly nonstop pings in my market. It did exactly nothing to change the dead time or the dead miles by reducing the rate. Any new business was absorbed by new uninformed drivers coming in to take up the cheap fare pax.
> 
> The bottom line for UberX is this. At $1.40 per paid mile it's a zero profit arrangement no matter how many paid miles a driver drives.
> 
> ...


LA/OC
$0 base / $0.90 mile x .80= $0.72 /2 = $0.36 per mile before expenses. Total cost to operate my car $0.42 mile = LOSS OF $0.06 MILE
Thank God for the winter guarantees!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I gross 35% less than last August, I "make" 55% less net, a number that is helped only by currently low gas prices.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UBER's rationale for the rate cuts are laughable. I can see maybe one rate cut getting more fares per hour might increase trips/earnings. They want us to believe that after each cut that we can squeeze more fares with in the hour. If we could squeeze like 15 or more trips with-in an hour, the cuts might be more justifiable. And then of course you still the added wear/tear and mileage. UBER thinks we're all gullible and don't take that into consideration. Perhaps some drivers are gullible.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

DukeOfDallas said:


> The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings.
> Is this your experience?


I plan to find new work at .20¢ to .50¢ a mile . There is a local charity in town a (501c3) charity that will pay More. Plus they send u a thank u card once a year.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> UBER's rationale for the rate cuts are laughable. I can see maybe one rate cut getting more fares per hour might increase trips/earnings. They want us to believe that after each cut that we can squeeze more fares with in the hour. If we could squeeze like 15 or more trips with-in an hour, the cuts might be more justifiable. And then of course you still the added wear/tear and mileage. UBER thinks we're all gullible and don't take that into consideration. Perhaps some drivers are gullible.


How will 1/2 to one million new drivers effect our income over the next few years?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't yet see where this rate cut created more rides for drivers. If anything it ran out more drivers thus leaving more Riders for what's left. Like some have said I have noticed Pings are further away. And that rides are shorter as they become more affordable.

In my case I think it was a combination of snow storms and extreme cold weather for the uptick in demand.

Nothing to do with rate cuts. The shitty part is Uber will equate the metrics to they succeeded in creating a boost in ridership. They will call mission accomplished and stay the course.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Only a few riders knew rates went down and use Uber more. More had no clue about rate cuts. I cannot vote as I am now gaming the guarantee and trying to get more for less. I am getting better at it.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam (May 5, 2014)

After picking up a ride in Malibu that took me 25 minutes to get to from Sunset and the 405, I started accepting all rides but if the ride is over 5 minutes away, I cancel it and choose "Do Not Charge Rider." It's been 5 months since I started doing that and I haven't heard a bit of flack about it. I encourage everybody to do that.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine has been lower since the rate cut. Prior to the cut I had an average of 8 trip per week (part-time when driving to work). Now, 1-3 trips a week, definitely less pay. May be those who know how to scam the Guarantee Rate and chasing after Surge make more gross income.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

What do you think ; suggest to uber that we all are allowed to rent old school buses; drive to mexico pick undocumented new americans and charge $5,000.00 each. At 50-100 customers per trip that's up to $500,000 per load. Let's get a petition drive going now!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Last week I had a group of girls tell me I was the best uber driver they ever had. One of the reasons was I spoke english. im hearing more complaints lately and seeing more drivers which remind me of taxi drivers.


Ive heard the same from all my lyft passengers about uber drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> So do the math at less than $1.40 per paid mile and every driver is in fact LOSING MONEY to drive UberX as far as what will show on their TAX FORM.
> 
> .


yeah, making an actual profit, but SHOWING that lost money only for tax purposes, IS the goal
so theres a HUGE difference between showing you lost money on a tax return, and ACTUALLY losing money
again, HUGE difference
some people's dead miles are low
and many people dont pay 57.5cents/mile to maintain their car

but remember its per mile plus per minute. depending on speed and location (highway vs city streets with stop signs/lights) it'll take you 2-5min to drive one mile. so with that,unless you're making 75cents a mile, you will always make over a dollar a mile. approaching $2/mile in some regions


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber did not need to modify driver rates to lower rider fares. They simply could have put the right math in the database to make the reduced calculation and that would have effectively given the riders the reduced fares that Uber claims will make drivers better money. You cannot tell me that with all the nerds and eggheads working for Uber that they could not calculate the losses created for drivers by their rate reductions. Of course they know exactly the impact they have caused and they do not give a damn. They do not care if you can not make enough money to support your family, pay your bills, or even make a pennies profit from your partnership with them. Travis is laughing his ass off at our struggle to get by. Had Uber of only wanted to attract new ridership, he would not of reduced drivers to no income earned. And you guys want to continue working under the same contract?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Uber did not need to modify driver rates to lower rider fares. They simply could have put the right math in the database to make the reduced calculation and that would have effectively given the riders the reduced fares that Uber claims will make drivers better money. You cannot tell me that with all the nerds and eggheads working for Uber that they could not calculate the losses created for drivers by their rate reductions. Of course they know exactly the impact they have caused and they do not give a damn. They do not care if you can not make enough money to support your family, pay your bills, or even make a pennies profit from your partnership with them. Travis is laughing his ass off at our struggle to get by. Had Uber of only wanted to attract new ridership, he would not of reduced drivers to no income earned. And you guys want to continue working under the same contract?


well that i agree
Uber doesn't care about the drivers well being
they just want cheap rides for pax, to get the monopoly over taxis


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber does not give a raggedy rats ass about nobody but Uber!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/2015/02/20/uber-does-not-have-the-right/


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Uber does not give a raggedy rats ass about nobody but Uber!


Unless Uber see's a profit in your well being then no they don't. No company does. And unless attrition rates start costing them money and they see that...you and everyone else is expendable.

Most business models you work against attrition as it's easier to keep someone happy and working than looking for more meat for the grinder. Right now their model makes the cost negligible. Churn is just not high enough yet.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Uber does not give a raggedy rats ass about nobody but Uber!


It has been my practice in life to eliminate manipulative abusers and bully personalities from my associations.

It is profitable for many reasons to do so. You should not expect a company that doesn't give a rats ass about their drivers to give a rats ass. You should fully expect more of the same, that they will NOT give a rats ass.

The only question is 'will you continue to take it?' Or will you logically conclude to eliminate them from your associations?

The same can be applied to many manipulative abusing corporations. Monsanto will not stop producing poisonous produce for you to ingest. The only question is will you stop eating their produce for a healthier life?

I make it a practice not to ingest high fructose corn syrup produce. And I might hope everyone does for their own good, and in the process it may eventually put Monsanto out of business. Many associated corps who use Monsanto generated high fructose corn syrup in their food products are just now starting to get the public backlash of NO, I no longer going to eat your products showing up on their bottom lines.

Same with Uber. The only individual reaction to manipulating abuse is to stop taking it.

They will however not stop producing it. And you are wasting your time in trying to change an outcome that is determined to run in the opposite direction, and that you have no control over other than to STOP engaging.

Unhealthy people will still eat high fructose corn syrup. And Monsanto will keep making the gmo corn to produce it until enough people eventually *say no.*

I have no choice but to say NO to a no profit situation. It makes no sense whatsoever for me personally to say yes to that equation. The choice isn't Uber's but yours. The choice isn't Monsanto's but yours.

If you can't stop eating high fructose corn syrup you may expect a bad health outcome.

If you keep driving for Uber you'll simply go broke doing so because there is nothing there.

Going broke more slowly is the Uber choice. Rather than having no income, you have a cash flow that on the surface appears like an income, but it's not. It's a temporary illusion that will turn into a bad outcome for the driver participants, eventually. The drivers are the dehydrated corpses crawling through the dessert of financial ruin, being picked off by vultures called Uber and cheap pax. They both just do what they do by nature.

Driving for Uber pay is only the bad math of the desperate.

That will eventually show up as *'No UberX available'* as that bad math reality takes hold of the desperate driver participants one by one and slowly picks the meat from their desperate driver bones, just as the high fructose corn syrup will slowly pick off the eaters of same, one by one until that magic moment when 'everyone' realizes it's a bad deal.

The customers already know that Uber drivers are desperate, and are only piling on to pick the meat off the bones of the desperate. They and Uber are the vultures eating the driver corpses.

No one should expect vultures to be anything else but what they really are.

*Vulture Capitalism is termed that way exactly for that reason. It only exists to pick the meat from your bones.*


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know if riders demand increased or not but i do notice it surges all the time now...so while they lower the rates, surging 1.5x-2.0x make it more plausible to drive....i made 270 today from 12 noon to 8:30pm...took couple shit breaks in between because of some hot dogs i ate at 7'11...wouldn't stop shitting...

87 miles driven since i reset odo after first pax, not shabby...most rides were surge rides


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DukeOfDallas said:


> The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings.
> Is this your experience?


It only make sense if your CPM also goes down by 20%. But since your CPM doesn't go down with rates, it's bullshit logic, which is Uber's stock in trade, of course.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> Last week I had a group of girls tell me I was the best uber driver they ever had. One of the reasons was I spoke english. im hearing more complaints lately and seeing more drivers which remind me of taxi drivers.


It was bound to happen. Uber should do rider-to-driver matching based on native language...or maybe cuisine. That way the smells would be less offensive.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DukeOfDallas said:


> The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings.
> Is this your experience?


NO


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

The Kid said:


> LA/OC
> $0 base / $0.90 mile x .80= $0.72 /2 = $0.36 per mile before expenses. Total cost to operate my car $0.42 mile = LOSS OF $0.06 MILE
> Thank God for the winter guarantees!


Right, & the $1 SRF typically makes ur cut only 70%.
What a joke, we dont need more rides, we needd LESS rides at triple the rates!
Why on earth would we want more rides at a loss!?!?
Lose a little on every ride, but "make it up on volume!"
What a joke.
I actually have pax begging for a rate increase, cuz the service has gone to shit, & cant find an uber anymore, cuz all the smart drivers have quit! (I only drive Lyft now)


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

You dont even have the only appropriate answer as a choice:
My (net) earnings were already negative, now I lose even more!
We dont want or need more rides!
We want/need LESS rides @ triple the rates!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I drive Select as well as X. My gross increased after the fare cut because i got a lot busier. However, I've driven far more miles, spent more on gas, and have had more $4 fares than I can tolerate. If I get another $4 fare I'm going to puke. There's no way to make any $$ with the fares they are giving away. I've asked them to put me on ONLY Select from now on. The business model is fascinating. It very clearly does not favor the drivers. There is an incessant push to get new drivers, which means a LOT of competition for all those teensy X fares. There appears to be a lot of phony pushing and promoting of Surge Zones. I think the model will burn itself out eventually. In the meantime, I will make my money driving Select.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

when there is no surge i do not even go online. in philadlephia, everyone caught on with this. during day there are moments when "no car avail". i guess who ever manages Uber is stupid. there is no good insentive to be driving for $4. so a lot of pax have to use cabs, not uber. while a pick up is 7-15 minutes away, and you take passanger only for a few blocks. i ussually turn on when there is 1.5x surge.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I do not know if nobody else actually sees what Ubewr has done with the rate cuts but Uber has:

1 Reduced Rider fares while increasing drivers expense to do twice as much work trying to earn the same income as prior to the rate cut.
2 Because we now have to take additional trips to try to make the same money Uber gets to charge a gob more Rider Fees. Uber has doubled/tripled that $1 charge just by this rate cut.
3 In addition, Uber is still making their 20% commission on all trips.
4 Uber realizes they have reduced us to no real income. Travis is sitting on the top of the mountain laughing his ass off at us, because his con is working.

In order for Ride-Hail to work properly, drivers have to get paid properly and Travis seeks to derail his own company as a means to commence use of his autonomous cars. Of course they will not become a reality to transportation for years to come, but he can move that date forward if he can just get them into the testing phase right now. One car is all he needs to start that ball rolling. He is in the middle of losing two class actions that would make us employees of Uber, but he starts "Guarantees" which most certainly are indicative of an employee relationship. Why would he risk loss of the class-actions by providing guarantees? He wants to get his robot cars a way in the door and if this will help him do so he will risk the class-action loss hoping to keep it tied up in appeals for a few years. Travis is making bank while trying to find a way to derail us to get his cars started. We need to unify, unify, unify . . . .


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Humm


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

DukeOfDallas said:


> The 20% Uber rate cut, theoretically, increases ridership and subsequently, driver earnings.
> Is this your experience?


Supply and demand! If Uber ridership is going through the roof, the rates should be going UP!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

SirDavidsr said:


> Supply and demand! If Uber ridership is going through the roof, the rates should be going UP!


ActionJack pointed this out.."rides are shorter as they become more affordable."

Freebies and ultra cheap rides are not supply and demand. $4 - $6 is just charity.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I do not know if nobody else actually sees what Ubewr has done with the rate cuts but Uber has:
> 
> 1 Reduced Rider fares while increasing drivers expense to do twice as much work trying to earn the same income as prior to the rate cut.
> 2 Because we now have to take additional trips to try to make the same money Uber gets to charge a gob more Rider Fees. Uber has doubled/tripled that $1 charge just by this rate cut.
> ...


The more I know about Travis the more I really hate this guy. A guy and his cronies sitting on Billions figuring out new ways of screwing desperate people out of $. He's a devout Ayn Rand follower which is old school capitalism. I get mine and **** you is his philosophy.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

JLA said:


> ActionJack pointed this out.."rides are shorter as they become more affordable."
> 
> Freebies and ultra cheap rides are not supply and demand. $4 - $6 is just charity.


I thought slavery was abolished after the Civil War


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> It has been my practice in life to eliminate manipulative abusers and bully personalities from my associations.
> 
> It is profitable for many reasons to do so. You should not expect a company that doesn't give a rats ass about their drivers to give a rats ass. You should fully expect more of the same, that they will NOT give a rats ass.
> 
> ...


Corn syrup is no more harmful than cane sugar. Sadly, you have fallen victim to a clever, deceptive marketing campaign by Big Sugar


----------



## LV_UberGuy99 (May 3, 2016)

I definitely haven't seen that there are more riders but there are less drivers out now sense this most recent rate cut. Areas are busier and surge has been in effect in almost all areas of the city at least once if not several times a day. I think passengers are going to quickly become annoying that rates are surging far more frequently than they ever did in the past. In their eyes they artane more than they used to but in reality even with the surge they are paying about what they would have before the last two rate decreases were put into effect.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rat said:


> Corn syrup is no more harmful than cane sugar. Sadly, you have fallen victim to a clever, deceptive marketing campaign by Big Sugar


HFCS is harmful, particularly when combined with GMO corn and the chemicals derive it.

Uber is also harmful.

Both are voluntary ingestion's, fortunately.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> HFCS is harmful, particularly when combined with GMO corn and the chemicals derive it.
> 
> Uber is also harmful.
> 
> Both are voluntary ingestion's, fortunately.


Water is also harmful when not used properly.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It has been my practice in life to eliminate manipulative abusers and bully personalities from my associations.
> 
> It is profitable for many reasons to do so. You should not expect a company that doesn't give a rats ass about their drivers to give a rats ass. You should fully expect more of the same, that they will NOT give a rats ass.
> 
> ...


Very well said !!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> I thought slavery was abolished after the Civil War


Not VOLUNTARY slavery. If people choose to drive for peanuts, then that's on them. When rates got below $1 in my market I turned off my car, sent Uber an email to deactivate me, and deleted the app. Haven't looked back.

Please don't compare those that choose to get taken advantage of to those who were FORCED into free labor by threats, violence, and death. It is sooo NOT the same.......


----------

